# Older Meter Sockets



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

The round ones here are rated 60 amps.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah, Ken, that is what they look like. But our POCO must allow higher rated services on them. There are many serving 100amp services.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Beautiful work 480! :whistling2:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

IIRC, I have a round meter socket that is rated for 100A.

~Matt


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

The last round Americiané meter socket I have see it did rated for 100 amp it have a factory stamping on the housing { this meter socket was in clean dry basement so that was a very rare item to see that neat a round unit }

However most peoples say the round one were used for both 30 et 60 amp service I know it was normal in olé days

Merci.
Marc


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The round meter sockets are nearly always 100 amp rated, but they were generally only used on 60 amp services. It's damned tough to get 100 amp cable or conductors landed in the 2" of space between the conduit entry and the lug.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

The inspector determined the socket was only 60amps and ordered an upgrade to 100amps on a reconnect. Home owner disagreed with the inspector. So, I looked at the service and could not see a rating on the socket but it was fed with #3 copper SE Cable and the load center was fused with a 100amp main breaker. It has been this way for many years and the POCO apparently didn't have a problem with the service, but the inspector didn't move on his decision and the service was rebuilt.


----------



## janagyjr (Feb 7, 2011)

Roger123 said:


> The inspector determined the socket was only 60amps and ordered an upgrade to 100amps on a reconnect. Home owner disagreed with the inspector. So, I looked at the service and could not see a rating on the socket but it was fed with #3 copper SE Cable and the load center was fused with a 100amp main breaker. It has been this way for many years and the POCO apparently didn't have a problem with the service, but the inspector didn't move on his decision and the service was rebuilt.


Tough luck on the homeowner, ouch.


----------



## TWN75 (Jul 15, 2011)

*Owner*



janagyjr said:


> Tough luck on the homeowner, ouch.


 That meter socket IS rated at 100 amps I saved the one from my grandfathers house he installed it in 1959 the city of springfield il ask him what size service and gave him that meter socket.In the chicago aria were i live COMED is trying to tell electrical inspecters that the 8x8 square ring type meter sockets are 60 amp i know there full of it ive been doing this for 30 plus years and have never seen one of those 60 amp rated.As fore the round ones with the round lugs and small lugs yes those are 60 amp rated they came from wienetka il COMED was still using Abase meters when 100 a service became code.


----------

